# [kvm] configurarzione grafica

## cloc3

ho creato una gentoo per kvm, ma il driver grafico è una ciofeca.

nel comando di avvio, devo inserrire l'opzione -vgs std, altrimenti produce il seguente errore:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BUG: kvm_dirty_pages_log_change: invalid parameters 00000000000a8000-00000000000affff
> 
> 

 

ma anche così. non è il massimo.

una ubuntu pronta si comporta molto meglio.

come devo configurare il setup per la grafica?

p.s.: fino ad ora sto messo così:

```

CONFIG_VIRTIO_BLK=y 

CONFIG_VIRTIO_NET=m 

CONFIG_VIRTIO_CONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIRTIO=y 

CONFIG_VIRTIO=y 

CONFIG_VIRTIO_RING=y 

CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI=y 

CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON=m

```

----------

## xdarma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> nel comando di avvio, devo inserrire l'opzione -vgs std

 

personalmente non ho mai dovuto specificare niente per la grafica, hai configurato altro nella riga di comando?

ho preferito mettere tutto modulare:

```

CONFIG_VIRTIO_BLK=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_NET=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_CONSOLE=m

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIRTIO is not set

CONFIG_VIRTIO=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_RING=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON=m

```

le mie use sono:

```

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/qemu-kvm-0.13.0-r2  USE="aio alsa bluetooth jpeg ncurses png sdl ssl vde -brltty -curl -esd -fdt -hardened -pulseaudio -qemu-ifup -sasl -static" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64 -arm -cris -m68k -microblaze -mips -mips64 -mips64el -mipsel -ppc -ppc64 -ppcemb -sh4 -sh4eb -sparc -sparc64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64 -alpha -arm -armeb -cris -m68k -microblaze -mips -mipsel -ppc -ppc64 -ppc64abi32 -sh4 -sh4eb -sparc -sparc32plus -sparc64" 5,034 kB

```

Domanda stupida: hai caricato il modulo kvm-$tuo_produttore_cpu ?

La differenza di prestazioni è notevole.

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Domanda stupida: hai caricato il modulo kvm-$tuo_produttore_cpu ?
> 
> 

 

```

s939 pippo # lsmod|grep kvm

kvm_intel              45422  0 

kvm                   211693  1 kvm_intel

```

in più di te, ho le use esd ed fdt (che per altro non uso).

non lo ho ancora detto, ma l'host è a 64bit, mentre il guest a 32. centra qualcosa?

la linea di comando è un po' lunghetta, ma consta di:

1. kernel

2. initramfs

3. append

4. configurazione di net

5. balloon virtio

6. -m 4096 (ram in abbondanza)

7.  opzione aggiuntiva -vga std che a me risulterebbe proprio necessaria.

come hai fatto a ottenre CONFIG_VIRTIO=m?

ho smanettato alungo con menuconfig, leggendo anche l'help, senza riuscirici.

kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.38-r7.

ho visto che, per avere l'accelerazione grafica opengl, molti usano vmgl (software non aggiornato da tre anni?).

per gentoo non esiste un ebuild. ne ho costruito uno maccheronico che installa sul client (32bit) ma non sull'host (64bit), piantandosi su Xvnc, quindi non posso provare l'effetto che fa.

rabbia.

----------

## xdarma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> in più di te, ho le use esd ed fdt (che per altro non uso).

 

```
fdt: Enables firmware device tree support
```

Se non ti serve, potresti provare a toglierla.

 *Quote:*   

> non lo ho ancora detto, ma l'host è a 64bit, mentre il guest a 32. centra qualcosa?

 

Sono su amd64 e funziona sia il 64bit che il 32bit.

Un esempio per lanciarlo è:

```
qemu-kvm -boot c -m 512 -k it -smp 1 -hda win.img -usb -usbdevice host:0x1c9e:0xf000
```

Lancia winxp con accesso diretto ad un usb-dongle irda (e usa un solo processore ;-)

 *Quote:*   

> come hai fatto a ottenre CONFIG_VIRTIO=m?

 

non lo so, 2.6.38-r6:

```

CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST=y

CONFIG_PARAVIRT=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_SPINLOCKS is not set

CONFIG_PARAVIRT_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_VIRTIO_BLK=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_NET=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_CONSOLE=m

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIRTIO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_VIRTIO=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_RING=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON=m

```

 *Quote:*   

> ho visto che, per avere l'accelerazione grafica opengl, molti usano vmgl (software non aggiornato da tre anni?).

 

Avevo capito che non c'era verso di farlo andare lato guest, non lato host e avevo abbandonato.

Lato host non bisognava usare x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox?

Direi che non c'ho capito molto...

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   come hai fatto a ottenre CONFIG_VIRTIO=m? 
> 
> non lo so, 2.6.38-r6:
> ...

 

forse è il caso di scambiarci i config.

strano. dalle cose che dici, non trovo nessuna conferma e nessuna dritta per i mei problemi.

comunque, ribadisco che non sto emulando windows. tra l'altro, l'emulazione di windows funge egregiamente con i driver vmware.

dove dicevi di usare virtualbox sull'host, ti confondevi con ll guest?

----------

## xdarma

Spero sia utile, il mio config è questo: http://pastebin.com/7kGueTFg

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Spero sia utile, il mio config è questo: http://pastebin.com/7kGueTFg

 

questo è un client a 64 bit.

ne hai anche uno a 32?

----------

## xdarma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ne hai anche uno a 32?

 

No, purtroppo.

----------

